# Dual Certified CPC-A & CPC-H-A with Experience Willing to Relocate Nationally



## vpuchala (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello,

I possess nearly one and a half years experience in medical billing and coding working on projects with acute care facilities nationwide. Additionally, I am dual certified CPC-A and CPC-H-A on both the professional and facility sides. 

I would be happy to relocate for employment. Please feel free to contact me for any additional information. 

Vincent Puchala
772-713-7014


----------

